# M&P Owners



## AIM RIGHT (Jun 19, 2011)

I recently shot a M&P .40, It was very accurate and the recoil wasn't bad. I've been thinking about buying this firearm do to the experience I've had with it. I like to do as much research as possible on each firearm I purchase, so my question to M&P owners please post your all around opinion on this firearm.


----------



## Charles1951 (Mar 2, 2012)

I have one. I got lucky because I didn't do that much research but ended up with a really good firearm. However, I find that I have to work really hard on trigger control when shooting a .40 because of snappy recoil so I prefer 9MM. 

One thing it would be good for you to know about M&P semi-autos is that when putting a full mag in, if you seat the mag firmly with the slide locked back, the slide lock will release on its own and the slide will move forward and chamber a round. I sure this statement will bring flames and arguments but in the end you will find this to be true. It is a design feature of the M&P. It is very important that you practice safe muzzle discipline when doing a reload and keep your finger off the trigger.


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

I am overall impressed with the M&P. I have a .40c and bought my wife a 9mm compact. Not too long ago I purchased a full sized .40. It was ok. I liked my compact alot more for some reason. Shot my wife's 9mm and was just astonished. I have been shooting big calibers for far to long. At the same time I missed my Glocks so instead of getting a M&P 9mm pro, I went ahead and bought a 3rd gen G19. Next purchase will probably be the M&P pro (especially if I start doing the local IDPA competitions.

Great guns, easy to take a part. Very reliable. I personally find them to be very accurate. My wife shot her M&P on her birthday when I give it to her. Only her 3rd time and I was really impressed with how she did at 25ft. I think you would be very happy with one.


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

i have 2 m&p 40c for about three years now thousands of rounds and still great. i bought one for my daughter and she scored 100 on her arizona ccw test with it. i also have glocks and would be hard pressed to decide which one is better.


----------



## jwingfield (Jan 24, 2012)

i have the 9mm and i couldnt be happier


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I like the M&P, it is a very good gun.

I find the best research is what you have done already...shot it and run it through its course. If you can shoot it, it feels good, you can work the controls, you are safe with it, and it works, thats what is important.

RCG


----------



## multistage (Feb 24, 2011)

Mine is a 357 SIG. And it's a dandy. My favorite carry gun.


----------



## NCW Ray (Sep 5, 2010)

My carry pistol is the 40c, and my range pistol is the 40 Full Size. My wife, daughter and son also have the 40 full size and they shoot them well.


----------



## MikeyMike (Mar 25, 2012)

I have the .45 in the Flat Dark Earth & love it. I am thinking about getting the .40 S&W soon.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I have three M&P's, one of which is a .40S&W with the 4.25" barrel. It is a fine gun, handles the .40 very well with great control, and is quite accurate. If you get one, consider installing the Apex Tactical USB (Ultimate Safety Block). This little gem will completely remove the gritty trigger (pre-travel) so common in M&P pistols. A very simple install and well worth it. All of my M&P's have this piece in them.

Oh, and yes... I am very pleased and happy with my M&P 40.


----------



## Ala Tom (Apr 1, 2011)

I am very happy with my MP40FS. The trigger is good (after some breaking in) and the recoil is just right. As far as recoil is concerned, I figure this way. If you want to throw enough energy into the bad guy who is going to break you apart to stop him dead (make him cease), you must feel a little discomfort in your hand. But I am satisfied my gun will protect me.

I recently considered getting a 9 mm as a smaller CC gun. I got another .40 knowing the little rascal is going to have a kick. With a small, easy gun to shoot, I would have a nice, pleasant time at the range but would not feel like facing a Bad Guy. And those guys are always Angry Bad Guys!


----------



## Charles1951 (Mar 2, 2012)

Ala Tom said:


> I recently considered getting a 9 mm as a smaller CC gun. I got another .40 knowing the little rascal is going to have a kick. With a small, easy gun to shoot, I would have a nice, pleasant time at the range but would not feel like facing a Bad Guy. And those guys are always Angry Bad Guys!


You make a good point. Thanks.


----------



## CombatVet (Apr 22, 2012)

Just recently was lucky enough to pick up a new M&P9 Shield. Shot it this weekend, and I was VERY impressed. The gun had the same "kick" as a normal size 9mm, but had a very good recoil. The trigger pull was very smooth and the gun it self was very accurate. I've always been a huge fan of S&W, and this gun just reassured me of that.


----------



## budrock56 (Feb 2, 2012)

They are good guns. I have a M&P 9c and I love it.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I did a lot of research and handled and shot the M&P before I bought mine.

I had bought a Sigma without doing the research and I never liked the trigger & after two trips to S&W - I traded it off.

I can say that I absolutely love my M&P Pro.

I put a trigger kit in it & it is a tack driver.

I like it so much I bought a M&P 9 c (compact) .

I'm very happy with both.


----------



## Bigpoppy (Oct 19, 2008)

M&P40/357Sig are my carry rounds. In my M&P40 when I want to shoot or carry the 357Sig all I have to do is change out the barrel to 357Sig and it's done. Both rounds are accurate enough for me and present enough power to stop a lethal encounter if I do my part. I am very satisfied with the M&P Platform.


----------



## bzuber56 (Dec 18, 2011)

Buy all the M&P's you can afford. They are great!


----------



## gr8t1dini (May 20, 2012)

I just picked up my m&p 40 pro and put 150 rounds through it. How long before the gritty feeling goes away? I must say I liked how it shot.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

If you add a Apex trigger kit - it goes away immediately :mrgreen:

:smt1099


----------



## gr8t1dini (May 20, 2012)

I was thinking about doing that or sending it to Bowie tactical to have him work on it. Has anyone had work done by Bowie tactical? If so, how did you like it?


----------

